# Does anyone have a picture of a 1930s Overland girls bike?



## fattommy (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm looking for information on 30s Overland bikes, especially the girls model.  
Thanks, Tommy


----------



## robertc (Nov 29, 2011)

*Boy's overland*

Tommy,

I can't help you with a girl's model but here is my 1937 boy's bike. I hope this helps a little.

Robert


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a couple pictures of a Zenith which is basically the same bike. Both Zenith and Overland were made by the same manufacturer.


----------



## fattommy (Nov 29, 2011)

*Overland pics*

Great pictures, thanks a lot.  It's such a pleasure to get help like this.
Would it be correct to say these bikes were HP Snyder built?
Did either have a Peerless rear hub?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 30, 2011)

fattommy said:


> Great pictures, thanks a lot.  It's such a pleasure to get help like this.
> Would it be correct to say these bikes were HP Snyder built?
> Did either have a Peerless rear hub?




Yes that would be correct. Which would then be sold through D.P.Harris.


----------

